# Happy Birthday, Woody!



## Jim (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy birthday, Woody! ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Woody. You are3 a good guy and I hope your special day is one of the best of the year.


----------



## glass man (Dec 19, 2009)

WOODY!!! THE BIG LITTLE DRUMMER BOY/MAN,MAN! RIGHT ON! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE! DON'T EAT ANY OF THAT YELLOW SNOW COMING YOUR WAY! STAY SAFE AND WARM! GOD BLESS YOU![&:] JAMIE


----------



## TROG (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Woody and all the best as well for the coming Festive Season.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy birthday,  Saggitarius!  If you do anything risky or impulsive, as Saggitarius's are known to do, please stay home. (I'm one too)


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Woodster...

 Have a dynamite B-Day! Don't let your butt hang outta your long johnnys... It'll freeze right off up here in the North Woods!!!

 The Johnson Gang


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy birthday Woody! -5 here this AM...


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope you have a Great B-Day --Woody.


----------



## madman (Dec 19, 2009)

HEY WOODY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2009)

> We'll be as old as the bottles we collect one day


 
 Some of us already are...

 R


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2009)

> Happy birthday Woody! Im not goin to type while drinkin,so you wont have to baby-sit my posts anymore.


 [][][]

 Hey, Tim... I thought I saw on another thread where you said you weren't capable of making us laugh... O, contrare... O, contrare...!

 Ron


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Woody!,...and Merry Christmas too,.....thank you for doing a great job as moderator of our fine forum, and contributing interesting stuff as well,....I hope you have a great new year!                                                                                   Joe


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Woody!A Happy birthday to my daughter Sarah also.I hope you both have a wonderful day![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Woody!  You're a swell guy, and you're always helpful with any questions or concerns I have on here.  Plus, you have some pretty cool bottles!  We Sags gotta stick together!  Fortunately, you don't seem as accident prone as I am. []


----------



## bearswede (Dec 19, 2009)

*RE: Happy Birthday, Sarah!!!*



> A Happy birthday to my daughter Sarah


 
 Yes... Happy Birthday, Sarah!!!

 I believe you came to my house with your father when he was picking up a bottle he bought from me... Have a wonderful day up here in the chilly hills...!

 Ron


----------



## ajohn (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy birthday Woody, and thanks for everything you do around here.
                                  Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 19, 2009)

(Jesse from Toy Story 2)
 "Everyone knows your name W O O D Y". Happy birthday.


----------



## woody (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you ALL for the well wishes on my birthday.
 I feel like we're all one big family on the ABN forum and I wish you all have a Happy Holiday season.[]

 P.S. I don't feel a day over 54!!!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Woody.  I hope you have a great day.  Paul


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> I feel like we're all one big family on the ABN forum


 
 I couldn't agree more!!! Happy Birthday, uncle Woody!!!! []


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Woody!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 19, 2009)

happy birthday woody. hope you have a great one.  stay warm.  rhona


----------



## woody (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes.
 We won't get any snow until about midnight tonight and their only predicting about 2-5 inches.
 I guess we're on the northern fringe of the storm.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Woody.  When it snows like this I wish I had the shelves stocked like at your house.


----------



## woody (Dec 19, 2009)

Too bad you don't live around here, Steve.
 We give a lot of it away for christmas gifts!!![]


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Dec 21, 2009)

Woody,

 Happy Belated Birthday!  I hope you had a great day!  I hope all your birthday wishes come true!

 If it's snowing there - I would love to see a pic!  I'm quite envious of the snow!  We got a tiny cold snap - but I'm really wanting to make a snow angel and have a snow ball fight!!!!!

 PS:  At least with all the birthday candles - you were warm for a bit huh!!  []


----------

